# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodin filmić o ljubavologiji i različitostima

## Tanči

Upravo sam ga pogledala.
Prekrasan je.
Još plačem koliko me ganuo.
Sve pohvale autorima.
Nadam se da će biti emitiran na televizijama.

----------


## martincius

Bas je divan, da ❤ a tek slikovnica! Najljepsa!

Receno je da ce biti na tv tijekom travnja i svibnja.


Sent from my HTC Desire 825 using Tapatalk

----------


## mamitzi

ja sam oduševljena. nadam se da će doprijeti do velikog broja građana hrvatske - za to bi tv bio idealan.

----------


## nanimira

može netko staviti link?

----------


## tangerina

evo ga: 
http://www.roda.hr/udruga/projekti/k...-obitelji.html

----------


## nanimira

:Heart:

----------

